# Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark



## Dirk Mohrenberg (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
brauche mal wieder Eure Hilfe!!!

Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark, so wie in etwa diese neuen Riesigen Skiparks.

Wäre doch Cool wenn es solche Hallen auch für Angler, mit Erlebnipark ( Forellen , Fliegenfischen, Rauschen, Wildwasser ect ) geben würde.

Wenn jemand einen kennt, ob hier oder im Ausland, bitte ein Link.

Wenn nicht, bitte Eure Meinung dazu.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Stefan21j (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Sorry nicht böse sein...
Aber wie wäre es dann mit nem Angelsimulator für den PC?
Wo bleibt da die Natur? Ich finde das is grad das schöne am Hobby


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Ich muss stefan21j recht geben. Ohne Natur,frische luft usw würde mir das angeln kein spass machen,deshalb angel ich auch nicht in der tiefsten Großstadt. aber viel glück, vielleicht gibt es ja sowas


----------



## esox_105 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

... warum nicht gleich in einem Aquarium angeln #c ?


----------



## spin-paule (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

...hab´mal in Amiland gegoogelt. Da gibt es einige Indooranlagen. Z.B. hier:
http://www.beaverlakefrontcabins.com/fishing.html
oder hier:
http://www.easystreetmarina.com/fishing.html
In Europa bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

Für mich wär das allerdings nichts. Wo bleibt denn da das Naturerlebnis?

Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

@Dirk
Die Naturangler werden sich damit nicht anfreunden können ;+ , ich eigentlich auch nicht, was das Angelerlebnis betrifft.

Aber: Es gibt schon sinnreiche Sachen, die man damit machen kann, z.B. Köder- und Gerätetests!   #6 
Auch für das Heranführen von Kindern ist das schon mal ganz gut, insbesondere wenn die Fischdichte auch einen sicheren Fang erlaubt, das Angeln-zeigen am Naturgewässer kann auch schnell in die Hose gehen wenn nichts beißt. Ich halte das da wie die Katzen mit ihren Kätzchen: Da gibts auch gerne mal ein Mäuschen zum probieren .. :g

Im Angeln Weltweit und dem gerade eher "Japan"-Forum  war letztens einiges, Japan ganz klar vorne, auch Geschäfte und Hallen mit Probierbecken, und riesigen Fischbecken, wobei ich nicht genau unterscheiden konnte, ob Fischmarkt, Zoohandlung oder gar Angeln.

So'ne Kleinschwimmbecken wie in den Links von spin-paule wirken immer noch wie ein Aquarium.


----------



## Pfandpirat (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



spin-paule schrieb:


> ...hab´mal in Amiland gegoogelt. Da gibt es einige Indooranlagen. Z.B. hier:
> http://www.beaverlakefrontcabins.com/fishing.html
> oder hier:
> http://www.easystreetmarina.com/fishing.html
> ...


 
Das ist ja wirklich das Häßlichste was ich je gesehen habe.

:v


----------



## Promachos (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Hallo!

Warum muss es ausgerechnet ein Angelpark für Inder sein? :q Dürfen da andere Nationalitäten nicht fischen?
Also: Ich find so was gemein!!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Indoor-Angelpark - genial!

Kein Ärger mehr mit dem Sch...regen, dem Sch...wind, der Sch...kälte oder Sch...hitze, kurz, dem Sch...wetter, den Sch...mücken, ganz kurz, der ganzen Sch...natur, am besten auch ohne diese stinkenden, glitschigen Sch...fische.

Dafür kann ich beim Angeln gleichzeitig was essen und trinken, fernsehen oder Musik hören, im Anglerboard surfen, mit Leuten quatschen, und wenn mir das angeln zu doof wird, habe ich nebenan noch die Kartbahn, die Tennishalle, die Sauna, das Spaßbad und die Driving Range.


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Hallo,
ich dachte eigentlich in Japan oder Ami Land gibt es so etwas.
Größenordung von mindesten 4 Fußballfelder alles überdacht und reichlich Natur mit einfgebaut. Angelstrecken mit richtigen Herausforderungen. 
Rauschen die Fliegenfischer beangeln können. Nachbauten( natürlich Naturgetreu ) niicht wie ein Forellen Puff. Nein so wie ein rauschender Bach oder ein Pool. Mit Süß und zweite Anlage Salzwasser Besatz.
Werde mich noch mal auf den Japan Seiten umschauen.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Nauke (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Wenn ich ein Freund der Forellenpuff-Angelei wäre

käme mir ein überdachter Forellenpuff so richtig recht.

Wie gesagt, wenn ichs wäre


----------



## HD4ever (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Dirk Mohrenberg schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, bitte Eure Meinung dazu.



Meine Meinung dazu : *absolut überflüssig !!! 
*für mich steht beim Angeln immer noch das Naturerlebnis im Vordergrund - wobei man den einen oder anderen Fang halt auch gern mal mitnimmt ... |rolleyes


----------



## maesox (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Wenn man im Gefängnis sitzen würde könnte ich das verstehen aber solange man die Chance hat in der Natur fischen zu gehen .....#d ;+ #d ;+ #d 


Daß es Leute gibt die sowas toll finden....sachen gibts#c


----------



## NorbertF (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Für mich wäre das absolut nichts. Aber lieber sowas als gar keine Möglichkeit zu fischen.


----------



## fette beute (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



spin-paule schrieb:


> ...hab´mal in Amiland gegoogelt. Da gibt es einige Indooranlagen. Z.B. hier:
> http://www.beaverlakefrontcabins.com/fishing.html
> oder hier:
> http://www.easystreetmarina.com/fishing.html
> ...



also ich bin ja nun auch ein puff-gänger,aber was dort oben auf den links zu sehen ist kann ja wohl nicht angehen #d
ich hätt niiiiiie gedacht das es sowas gibt #d


----------



## plattform7 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Für mich wäre das auch nichts... #d  Kann mich den meisten hier nur anschließen


----------



## spin-paule (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



fette beute schrieb:


> ...ich hätt niiiiiie gedacht das es sowas gibt #d



... ich auch nicht! Der erste Eindruck war bei mir, dass es sich um eine unterirdische Zelle von Guantánamo handelt.


----------



## NorbertF (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Na das sieht schlimmer aus und klingt schlimmer als es ist.
Das sind ja keine Becken, das ist der See selbst. Das ist ne übderdachte Terasse über dem See mit Loch im Boden.
Das ist ja schon fast in Ordnung  
Wenn ich ein Haus am See hätte, dann hätte ich sowas auch hehe.
Leider fehlen mir 1000 Meter zum See und 2000 zum Rhein.


----------



## StefanTS (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



spin-paule schrieb:


> ... ich auch nicht! Der erste Eindruck war bei mir, dass es sich um eine unterirdische Zelle von Guantánamo handelt.


 
Nee, nee, das ist der Keller von 'ner neuen Mall...


_...um mal ein bischen was für die Klischees zu tun..._

|offtopic 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## eisentrude (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Sorry - keine Zeit für sowas. 
Habe draussen zu tun mit Ufer pflegen, den Dreck von sogenannt werden wollenden "Anglern" wegzuräumen,  Fischbesatz, Gewässer erkunden, Löcher ins Eis hacken, sich freuen, wenns denn ohne grosse Verluste aus dem Winter geht, manchmal geh ich auch Angeln!! usw....  
Indoor brauchts keinen Angler - nur einen Hausmeister - da sind wir falsch..


----------



## angel-daddy (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Hi,
ich schließe mich meinen Vorschreibern an....die "Natur" ist doch noch das Beste.
Aber versuche mal dein Glück bei diversen CENTER PARCS, die bieten zum Teil auch Angelmöglichkeiten. Vielleicht ist da etwas überdachtes bei....


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

@all

Genau so etwas wird es wohl in etwa 100 Jahren geben.
Wenn wir weiter so mit der Umwelt rumsauen. Die Vorreiter werden die Amis sein, gefolgt von den Japanern. Ihr werdet staunen, aber solch eine Anlage ist schon in Planung. Mit Hotel und ect. der absolute Wahnsinn.
Ich schätze das in europa die erste Anlage irgendwo in Holland stehen wird.
Und die Leute werden in scharen dort einfallen. Denkt an meine Worte, spätestens im Jahre 2050 - 2100 gibt es überall solche Anlagen.
Was zum Nachdenken.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Kxxxxx (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

So groß ist der Unterschied zu einem Forellenpuff dann auch nicht. Ist halt ein überdachter Forellenpuff. #c


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Stefan21j schrieb:


> Sorry nicht böse sein...
> Aber wie wäre es dann mit nem Angelsimulator für den PC?
> Wo bleibt da die Natur? Ich finde das is grad das schöne am Hobby


 
#6 muß Stefan recht geben & auch dazu erwähnen dass ich nur DEINEN Beitrag & dann denn darauffolgenden von Stefan gelesen habe...bin halt ein Gefühlsmensch!
Aber by the way, 
erzähl doch mal wer hinter der Umfage steht 
bzw. in solch einem Kram eine Echte Gewinnbringende Idee sieht!?!?!?#c 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Dirk Mohrenberg schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Genau so etwas wird es wohl in etwa 100 Jahren geben.
> Wenn wir weiter so mit der Umwelt rumsauen. Die Vorreiter werden die Amis sein, gefolgt von den Japanern. Ihr werdet staunen, aber solch eine Anlage ist schon in Planung. Mit Hotel und ect. der absolute Wahnsinn.
> ...


 
wirst mir immer Sympatischer ... 
jetzt wo ich etwas mehr gelesen habe,hoffe sehr dass dies Senario niemals stattfindet auf Erden!

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## krauthi (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

doch  es gibt / gab einen

und zwar in Arnheim niederlande
da  gibt  es  ein altes schwimmbad  was umgebaut wurde  zu einem indoorforellenpuff   es gab darüber mal ein großer bericht in der angelwoche    , ist aber wohl schon ein paar jahre her   ich weiß nicht  ob  der   bis heute  noch exestiert

aber für mich kommt sowas auch nicht in frage  zumal ich mit meinem boot nicht ins schwimmbecken darf 



gruß krauthi


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Dirk Mohrenberg schrieb:


> Genau so etwas wird es wohl in etwa 100 Jahren geben.
> (...)
> Ich schätze das in europa die erste Anlage irgendwo in Holland stehen wird.
> Und die Leute werden in scharen dort einfallen. Denkt an meine Worte, spätestens im Jahre 2050 - 2100 gibt es überall solche Anlagen.



Ja, das ist gut möglich. Aber _ich_ werde da nicht hingehen. Und wir alle können mitentscheiden, in welcher Umwelt wir und unsere Kinder leben werden. Nur nicht jammern und alles laufen lassen!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



eisentrude schrieb:


> Sorry - keine Zeit für sowas.
> Habe draussen zu tun mit Ufer pflegen, den Dreck von sogenannt werden wollenden "Anglern" wegzuräumen, Fischbesatz, Gewässer erkunden, Löcher ins Eis hacken, sich freuen, wenns denn ohne grosse Verluste aus dem Winter geht, manchmal geh ich auch Angeln!! usw....
> Indoor brauchts keinen Angler - nur einen Hausmeister - da sind wir falsch..


 
Top Beitrag#6 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Ich hab diese Anfrage eigentlich für einen verirrten Joke aus dem Flachwitze-Trööt gehalten.- Um so entsetzter bin ich über das Tatsächliche Vorhandensein derartiger Anlagen.

In unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft des Amipuffs steht mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Mc Donalds , ein Burger King und ein Pizza Hut. Der Fang wird wohlmöglich (mangels Interesse am Fischverzehr) direkt zu Fischmehl verarbeitet um neue Fische anzulocken.
Sorry, da geht mir jegliches Verständniss für ab.|splat: 

Ich hoffe, daß sich das nicht auch noch hier etablieren wird!

Das ist doch nur was für Warmduscher, Beckenrandschwimmer und Chefwitzelacher, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Och, wie es aussieht brauchen wir uns keine Sorgen mehr darüber zu machen! 6,4 Grad durchschnittliche Klimaerwärmung?
Das reicht für Hurrikan und Kumpel Orkan mit so 1000 km/h, mit jedem Differenzgrad verdoppelt ein entstehender tropischer Zyklon in etwa seine Kraft. |uhoh: 
Da kann man zuversichtlich sein, daß von der sogenannten Zivilisation samt ihrer merkwürdigen neuzeitlichen Dekadenzauswüchse nicht viel über bleiben wird. :g
Ich geh denn schon mal ein paar Haken und ein paar Kilometer sehr langlebige dauerhafte Schnüre bunkern, und freue mich irgendwann auf ein Angeln in sehr sehr unberührter Natur, bin da schwer zuversichtlich! :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ja, das ist gut möglich. Aber _ich_ werde da nicht hingehen. Und wir alle können mitentscheiden, in welcher Umwelt wir und unsere Kinder leben werden. Nur nicht jammern und alles laufen lassen!


 
ja, unwahrscheinlich...
sorry aber im jahr 2050 wärst du dann auch "schon" über 90 :q 
2100 wird dann schon seeehr knapp...


SORRY :m nicht bös gemeint...

aber ICH werd da mit sicherheit auch nicht anzutreffen sein.
dann gehe ich lieber an der ostsee barakudas angelnoder vom belly auf thun
bei der klimaerwärmung sollte das 2050 schon drinn sein..
grüße

mirco


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Wär doch geil - aber warum auf ganze Fische? Statt  Salz- oder Süßwasser könnten es doch lieber Angelstrecken mit Fischstäbchen mit Pommes - entweder Majo - oder Ketchup sein....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ja, unwahrscheinlich...
> sorry aber im jahr 2050 wärst du dann auch "schon" über 90 :



Was Du nicht weißt: Ich werde 120. Und ich sterbe mit der Fliegenrute in der Hand, im Belly Boat sitzend treibe ich ins Meer hinaus... ist das nicht SCHÖN?


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

mir hatte mal ein Holländer erzählt das einige Schwimmbäder im Winter zu Forellenpuffs umgestaltet werden,obs stimmt oder er nur bekifft war null Ahnung.#c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Was Du nicht weißt: Ich werde 120. Und ich sterbe mit der Fliegenrute in der Hand, im Belly Boat sitzend treibe ich ins Meer hinaus... ist das nicht SCHÖN?


na dann...

ist aber auch n schönes ende dann


----------



## ok1 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Warum nicht? Wir essen heute im Restaurant und nicht mehr im Wald das selbst erlegte Reh. Nur weil wir selbst das nicht mögen, ist es noch lange nicht absurd. Und bitte, wenn jemand indoor angeln möchte. Soll er es tun. Ich stelle mir naturnahe Anlagen durchaus als machbar und Erfolg versprechend vor. Für mich persönlich ist das nichts, aber bitte ...

Und denken wir auch mal an die Senioren. So kann man den Spaß am Hobby vielleicht noch ein paar Jahre verlängern. Wenn es nicht mehr in der freien Natur geht - indoor, mit Heizdecke und ohne Anstregung kann Opi dann noch sein Fischlein angeln.

Ein solches Projekt in Deutschland kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Da schreien doch alle Tierschützer ganz laut auf.

Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## theblackwater (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Das ist jawohl echt das Perverseste was ich jeh gesehen habe!! Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, da sitzen dann die McDonaldsfetten Amis auf den Plastikstühlchen lunzen n 1mRütchen vor sich rein und ziehn sichn Rootbier hinterher...Wow..Fast wie in der freien Natur....Fast....Denn da giebt es ja Mücken, Bären, Stolperfallen nicht zu vergessen die ewig langen Wege zum Boot, Puuuh..Da kommt man schonmal ins schwitzen!!!Und ach ja ne fanggarantie giebts es da ja auch nicht, denn das sch.....Gewässer ist ja so unglaublich gross...Wir Menschen haben meiner Meinung ein riesen problem, nämlich das wir immer und unter allen Umständen alles und jeden Kontrollieren wollen!!Alles Perfekt planen wollen und nicht, aber auch rein gar nichts dem so gehassten Zufall überlassen wollen!!Was wir dabei allerdings total vergessen ist, dass so etwas einfach dazu gehört.Das wir und auch mal überraschen lassen sollten . 
Ich selber bin leidenschaftlich Karpfenangler..Und höre und lese auch immer nur das alles perfekt, Modern, schneller, besser sein muss..Optimieren und Perfektionieren!!
Ich liebe es beim Angeln zu Improvisieren, mit wenig Tackle in meiner Banane für mich neue Horizonte zu erreichen!!Auch wenn es ja so schwer ist für viele, ich überlasse auch etwas dem Zufall!!! Oha bin ich aber abgeschweift..Na ja das musste mal eben raus. In meinen Augen Augen hat das Was man auf den Bildern zu sehen bekommen hat genauso wenig mit Angeln zu tun wie Computerspiele, Satzkarpfenkloppen oder den Ansturm nach frischen Forellenbesatz im Puff!!! Da geh ich im übrigen nur hin, wenn es A.....kalt ist und schön schwer is!!Und das höchstens einmal im Jahr,....In diesem Sinne ..Religion Nature und C&R#6


----------



## GoliaTH (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Ne wirklich mit angeln hat das nichts zu tun. Forellenpuff ist schon grenzwärtig, aber Indoor..never


----------



## Der_Glücklose (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Hi #h 

ich denke Dirk hat Recht  irgendwann wird es das natürlichste der Welt sein in solche Anlagen zu gehen. Man brauch sich da nichts vormachen, da wird es ein paar findige und finaziell potente Leute geben die sowas aus dem Boden stampfen. Und dann wird es auch die Leute geben die dort hingehen und nicht zu knapp. Die Leute werden doch immer bequemer und der Fisch in der freien Natur immer weniger, wie gesagt ich denke Dirk wird auf kurz oder lang recht haben mit seiner Prognose.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Kann man auch anders sehen, weil man muß mal unterscheiden, was der Antrieb und die Motivation ist.
Hier sind viele Überzeugungsangler unterwegs, wenige Konsumbelustigungsangler, daher die ablehnende Reaktion in unterschiedlichen Farbtönen. :g

Meiner Meinung nach jagt der Überzeugungsangler, im urmenschlichen Sinne. Entweder um Fische direkt für den Teller zu erlegen oder nur indirekt schaumgebremst, um das Erlegen zu üben und zu verbessern, standby sozusagen.
Fiele dieses weg, bräche auch die Motivation weg. Das ist überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit einer Nitendo-Generation, die denn auch mal ne Rute reinhalten und nen Fisch fangen will. 15min halten sie das durch, dann ist es passé, wie eine Runde Supermario.
Keiner dieser Menschen ist dauernd in ner Eishalle oder GoCart-Halle, auch alles Instant-Vergnügen, aber genauso schnell auch wieder schal, hipp und hopp. Das wäre eine vollkommen andere Zielgruppe. Und zugegeben: Die würden es tun, die würden ein Indoor-Angelparadies nutzen.

Ich bin aber stark im Zweifel, das genau diese Zielgruppe aufgrund der losgaloppierenden Degeneration das noch so lange macht, da spricht sehr viel dagegen. In einer plötzlich resetteten Welt würden dagegen wieder nur die alten Werte zählen, überleben tut wer überleben gelernt hat, und dazu zählen nun mal keine Instant-Produkte und -erlebnisse.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

@ Angeldet

wer weiß wer recht hat, wir werden es vielleicht irgendwann in der Zukunft erfahren :m 

Aber in Forellenpuffs geht angeblich auch keiner


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

na immerhin gibt es da noch nen stuhl dazu:q :q


----------



## oasisultra (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

da mußte ja aufpassen das du nich gegen die decke wirfst und ne lampe mit runterholst...#q #q #q #q  |jump:


----------



## angelnangi (24. März 2008)

*Wie wärs mit ner indooranlage in NRW?*

Hallo Leute!Ich wollte eine Umfrage machen! Hättet ihr interesse daran an einem Indoor angelpark in NRW zu angeln?? Ich mache nämlich einen auf so in 1 oder 2 Jahren (wegen renovierungen) Preis: 28 Euro Tageskarte. Jugendfischereischein: 14 Euro. Mfg. angelnangi


----------



## HOX (24. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Nimm dir die zehn Minuten, les dir den Thread in Ruhe durch und du kennst die durchschnittliche Meinung der AB-USer zu diesen Thema.

Lg


----------



## magic feeder (24. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

indoor angelpark......wie geil.........


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie wärs mit ner indooranlage in NRW?*



angelnangi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!Ich wollte eine Umfrage machen! Hättet ihr interesse daran an einem Indoor angelpark in NRW zu angeln?? Ich mache nämlich einen auf so in 1 oder 2 Jahren (wegen renovierungen) Preis: 28 Euro Tageskarte. Jugendfischereischein: 14 Euro. Mfg. angelnangi


 
jooo, gern, aber nur wenn es ne alte schwimmhalle ist und ich vom 10m brett aus mit der fliege fischen darf....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

|uhoh:#d|gr:|uhoh:#d


----------



## feedex (24. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Nun ja..jeder nach seinem Geschmack.....

Ich habe vor längerer Zeit eine Doku gesehen die - wer hätte es vermutet - über ein Restaurant mit Indoorangelei in Japan berichtete.

Dort konnte man sich vom Tisch aus die Fische "angeln" und direkt verarbeiten lassen.

IMHO ist das ekelerregendes Eventgetue.


----------



## ok1 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie wärs mit ner indooranlage in NRW?*



angelnangi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!Ich wollte eine Umfrage machen! Hättet ihr interesse daran an einem Indoor angelpark in NRW zu angeln?? Ich mache nämlich einen auf so in 1 oder 2 Jahren (wegen renovierungen) Preis: 28 Euro Tageskarte. Jugendfischereischein: 14 Euro. Mfg. angelnangi



Glaube ich kaum, dass du den aufmachst. Bevor du überhaupt das Türschild anschraubst, haben Dich schon 1000 Leute verklagt. Ich kann mir nicht mal vorstellen, dass es dafür eine Gewerbeerlaubnis gibt. #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Du meinst nicht, daß er es schaffen könnte sich wenigstens mit den sogenannten "Forellenpuffs" auf eine Stufe zu stellen? 
Dazu gabs ja auch schon eine Menge Ärger und Urteile, aber irgendwie besteht diese Form von Put&Take-Seen ja noch, wenn auch mit Auflagen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie wärs mit ner indooranlage in NRW?*



angelnangi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!Ich wollte eine Umfrage machen! Hättet ihr interesse daran an einem Indoor angelpark in NRW zu angeln?? Ich mache nämlich einen auf so in 1 oder 2 Jahren (wegen renovierungen) Preis: 28 Euro Tageskarte. Jugendfischereischein: 14 Euro. Mfg. angelnangi


 

Mach da mal nen eigenen Trööt mit Umfrage für auf und staune, wieviel Ablehnung Dir entgegenschlägt!

Ich wünsche Fremden für gewöhnlich nix schlechtes- Aber Fisch aus der Dose bekomm ich notfalls im Supermarkt, wo er nicht 14 bzw. 28 € kostet!


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

*Hallo, soll das ungefähr so gemeint sein?*
*Das kann ja wirklich nicht wahr sein....*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gKapvPkC1c&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkdcHAAv-ZY&feature=related



*Letztes Jahr hatte in Holland jemand eine ""Geschaftsidee"".*
*Angeln indoor auf Piranhas.....l*

_Aktuell: Widerstand gegen das Angeln auf Piranhas_
_Quelle: Sportvisserij Nederland: Verzet tegen vissen op Piranha's Veröffentlicht am Donnerstag, den 30. August 2007 _

_BANT/ALMERE - Die Pläne des Emmeloorders Eeuwe Weening mit seiner Initiative "Extreme Fishing" auf dem Ferienpark "Eigen Wijze" bei Bant stoßen auf Widerstand bei der Partij voor de Dieren (Partei für die Tiere) in Flevoland. _

_Besonders für das Angeln auf Piranhas findet die Partei kein gutes Wort. Wer auf Piranhas angelt, begeht Grausamkeiten._

_Die Provinzabgeordnete Melissa Bax von der Partei für die Tiere: "Es ist unbegreiflich, dass Menschen, so viel größer, stärker und bewaffnet, sich aufspielen, um kleinen wehrlosen Tieren Angst einzujagen und zu peininigen. Ich habe eine ganz andere Definition von Spannung und Sport."_

_Information:_
_Emmeloord ist eine Stadt im Norden der Provinz Flevoland. Sie gehört zur Gemeinde Noordoostpolder. _

*Mehr find ich dazu leider nicht, aber vielleicht weiss ja von euch **jemand etwas darüber.*
*Scheint wohl nichts geworden zu sein, zum Glück...*
*Angeln auf Warmwasser- Aquarienfische.*
*Das ist noch eine Steigerung an Abartigkeit.*
*Indoorangeln?? Unglaublich auf was für Ideen die Leute so kommen...*
*Gruß*
*Uwe#h*


----------



## ok1 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht, daß er es schaffen könnte sich wenigstens mit den sogenannten "Forellenpuffs" auf eine Stufe zu stellen?



Meine ich. Bei Forellenpuffs kann man mit etwas gutem Willen  noch was naturähnliches entdecken. Angeln im künstlichen Kleingewässer mit Dach - das kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen. In einem Schwimmbecken schon gar nicht. Vielleicht aber ein überdachtes Dingens an einem See/Teich oder so. Nur werden dann die Fische schnell die Überdachung meiden.


----------



## derMatz (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

lol

sowas hab ich noch nie gesehn....

das is ja schlimm..

für was geht man fischen wenn man es nicht in der natur tut?
wo bleibt da die frische luft, die wildnis, das rauschen des baches und vor allem die ruhe??? 

Ich geh angeln um zb den alltagsstress ma wegzuwerfen, und ich glaube nicht das ich das in so einem Zuchtbecken für fische und Angler tun könnte.
also das ist wirklich mit abstand das hässlichste was ich je an angelpuffs gesehn hab!!! Also das ist je wirklich kein erlebnis nee danke

pertri an alle naturfischer

grüsse matze


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

#d#d#d Also hab mal eben die Link´s von UWE_GERHARD geklickt, also ick dachte ick hätt schon allet gesehen aber dat übertrifft selbst meine Vorstellungen.

Überhaupt wie laut es da drin is, hmm echt schlimm. 

Also wer eine solche Geschäftsidee umsetzt der muß nen absoluten Vollschuß haben. #q

Das ist kein Angelsport ! ! ! Das ist zum :v

Gruß Mike


----------



## gründler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

hi
Schade ich find das video nicht,da hat sich einer im Keller nen Swimmingpool (Plantschbecken)aufgebaut ca 5x5m und hält sich darin Salmoniden die er darin auch beangelt,aber das video ist net mehr drin bei youtube.
Aber es muß ja auch bekloppte geben#q,sonst wäre es ja langweilig im Netz!
lg


----------



## Michel81 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

warum diese heftigen reaktionen?

es gibt genug forellenpuffs, bei denen die betreiber dinge wie krankheiten, wasserqualität etc. nicht im griff haben. wenn man das gewässer komplett künstlich erstellt, mit betongrund, künstlicher strömung und separaten gewässerabschnitten könnte man die rahmenbedingungen wesentlich besser kontrollieren. das wasser könnte zirkulieren und dabei gefiltert werden, wie es auch bei aquarien üblich ist. in zoos und großaquarien kann man sehen, dass solche becken sehr schön und vor allem tiergerecht gestaltet werden können.

in wie weit das dann noch angeln oder eine herausforderung ist, muss natürlich jeder selber entscheiden, aber es zwingt euch ja keiner dort hinzugehen.


----------



## Big carp 112 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

*Hallo Angelfreund*

*Ein Indoorpark wirste hier vergeblich suchen eine halle von der ausmaße und dem tiefenverhältniss für forellen ist soga für ein profiingineur eine sehr große fast unmögliche herausforderun.*

*Petri Heil.....*


----------



## Halo (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Für mich wäre das auch absolut nix!

...das gibt es vielleicht in der Zukunft im Jahr 2095....weil Angeln in der Natur nicht mehr möglich ist....

LG
Halo


----------



## Breamhunter (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Beim "normalen" Forellenpuff kriege ich ja schon einen leichten Hals. Aber das ist ja nun der Höhepunkt |gr:


----------



## Caftain (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Indoor-Angelpark,

"nette Geschäftsidee"|bigeyes! 

Wenn man in der Nähe von Berlin aus einer "Zeppelinhalle" eine tropische Badewelt schaffen kann, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit wie sich:
a) der Angelsport in seiner Popularität weiterenwickelt und 
b) sich ein Investor darüber Gedanken macht in "Old Europe" Geld zu machen!!

"Angeln als Familienevent":

Vati geht angeln, Mutti zum Frisör, Opi hat ne Fangoanwendung, Omi lässt sich die Fußnägel schneiden und der kleine Racker steht in der
Spielhalle (das Baby kann natürlich im Miniclub abgegeben werden#6!)

Danach gibt es dann natürlich für die Erwachsenen "in der Hütten" (Kingfisher-club!) "Aprez Fishing"|supergri mit bunten "Schirmchen-Getränken"!

Alles vorstellbar (irgendwann!!!!)


----------



## bagsta343 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

ich pack´s ja wohl nicht.....
die amis brauchen wirklich ärztliche vollzeit hilfe...
das mit dem beaver-lake-angelpuff-aqarium kann ja wohl nur ein schlechter film sein...

die spinnen die amis......#q

es scheint übersee doch noch krankheiten zu geben die europa noch nicht erreicht haben....

liebe kinder, bitte lasst die finger von den amerikaner´n, die sind gefährlich....

gruss
der bagsta


----------



## Michel81 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

übrigens gabs bei uns in nem rheinhafen mal eine geflutete bunkeranlage, das war eine gute aalstelle.


----------



## Hai2 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Hilft mir wer die Ostsee zu überdachen??|rolleyes|bigeyes


----------



## sven_p (29. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich gern mal an einen schönen Forellensee gehe um da meine Forellen zum Räuchern zu fangen, aber das finde ich PERVERS.
Ohne Wetterumschwünge, Druckabfälle etc, hat man dann ja immer Beißphase, keine Herausforderung mehr.
So eine kranke Idee werd ich nie im Leben unterstützen!


----------



## Wollebre (30. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

habe keine Mühen und Kosten gespart um mir einen eigenen Indoor Park einzurichten|supergri


----------



## Hai2 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Ist die Muschi(-katze) im Preis mit drin?^^


----------



## C.K. (30. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



> Ist die Muschi(-katze) im Preis mit drin?^^



Die dient zum anfüttern, wenn große Welse besetzt werden! :q:q


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Wollebre schrieb:


> habe keine Mühen und Kosten gespart um mir einen eigenen Indoor Park einzurichten|supergri


 
Einfach köstlich|wavey: was nimmst Du denn als Eintritt???#h


----------



## magic feeder (31. März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Michel81 schrieb:


> übrigens gabs bei uns in nem rheinhafen mal eine geflutete bunkeranlage, das war eine gute aalstelle.


 

voll cool solche stellen:m........aber immer noch was anderes als ein sogenannter indoor angelpark.......:v


----------



## Wollebre (7. April 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

fragt mich nicht mehr wo ich das Bild gefunden habe. Aber allein die Idee einen Indoor Angelpark zu bauen ist für mich noch perverser als Forellenpuffs. Jedenfalls solche ausgehobene Gruben von ca 20x10m wo die "Angler" Schulter an Schulter stehen wie
beim Pilkangeln.........


----------



## andernachfelix (7. April 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

ich glaube das wahrhaft traurige an der sache ist, das wird ein umsatzschlager schlechthin werden  
warum macht sich ein angler über sowas überhaupt gedanken? jeder angler weiß das das nichts mit angeln zu tun hätte auch nicht im geringsten, da hat ja jedes angelvideo spiel mehr mit dem angeln gemein.


----------



## Michel81 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Am Ende dieses Artikels fordert ein Finne eine Eisangelhalle:



> Den echten Fans reicht das nicht. Sie gehen Eislochangeln im Sommer auf kleinen Plastikinseln. Und sie fordern Hallen, in denen man rund um das Jahr Eisangeln kann. "Wenn das Skilanglaufen, Skifahren, Skispringen und Eishockey rund um Jahr ausgeübt werden können, dann sollte man auch andere finnische Winter-Hobbys, die vom Klimawandel betroffen sind, in Betracht ziehen. Wo bleibt die erste finnische Eislochangelhalle?", fragt ein junger Mann im Internetforum der größten finnischen Tageszeitung _Helsingin Sanomat_. "In Finnland gibt es bestimmt mehr Eislochangler als Eishockeyspieler, aber keine Halle. Dies ist eine schreiende Ungerechtigkeit", klagt er.


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,tt5m1/panorama/artikel/99/167615/


----------



## ok1 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Das beruhigt doch. Dummheit ist nationenunabhängig.


----------



## marlin2304 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Das schöne am Angeln, ist die Verbundenheit mit der Natur. Es gibt nichts schöneres wie am oder auf dem Wasser zu sein, aber bitte ohne Dach.


----------



## mondfisch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Es ist soweit Deutschland hat seinen ersten Indoor Forellenpuff.Die Bilder sprechen für sich.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

:-D
oh gott, sieht das schei*e aus...
selbst wenn ich eintritt bezahlt bekommen würde und noch was draufgezahlt bekäme... ich ginge da nicht hin.
es heißt angeln und nicht fische greifen, wie auwa schon treffend gesagt hat. Da geh ich lieber 10 mal an den fluss, bach oder natursee und fange nichts, als dahin und fange mich tot.

Wo bleibt da der spaß?
Sowas muss doch echt nicht sein!

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## flasha (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Wo is denn der? Sieht aus wie ein alter Keller-Pool.


----------



## mondfisch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

warum wir sind trocken geblieben.#6


heute war sogar Grossforellenangeln:q

am 20 februar is eine gruppe da gewesen die hatten über 80 gefangen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Gut, das Ganze da ist vielleicht etwas winzig und wohl eher ein Gag!

Aber wenn so ein Dingen a la Center Park Manier gebaut und ne große Glaskuppel drüber wäre...

...dazu von nem Bach durchströmt, mit netten Lodges direkt am Wasser...

...mit ner angeschlossenen Kläranlage...

...mit nem Outdoorspielplatz und ner Wellnessoase für angeluninteressierte Partner...

...usw.


Ich glaube die Leute würden dir die Hütte einrennen!!!

Und ja, ich würde selbst auch mal *ab und an* da angeln...:q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



mondfisch schrieb:


> Es ist soweit Deutschland hat seinen ersten Indoor Forellenpuff.Die Bilder sprechen für sich.





boah .... da kommts einem ja hoch ... |uhoh: :v


----------



## waldschratnrw (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Das muss aber schon ne DRIVE IN Anlage sein, sonst faehrt da keiner mehr hin seinem Hybrid getrieben Wagen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Wenn ich paar Milliönchen über hätte würde ich so eine Anlage aufbauen!
Und ich glaube in weniger als zehn Jahren hätte ich den Preis raus.

Wenn man das Dingen groß genug bauen würde, dann steht so ne Anlage einem Angelsee in nichts nach!

Aber für den ollen Waldschrat gäbe es keinen DriveIn-Schalter.
Da müßte er dann mit seinem Hybrid Autochen leider wo anders hin fahren.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Das nenne ich doch mal Angeln ...:v

Aber gut wer hingeht is selbst Schuld ...


----------



## mondfisch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

es werden sogar jahreskarten ausgegeben


----------



## Wennemann-siegen (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

OHJEEEEE...............ich dachte die Chinesen sind das Dümmste Volk, aber langsam kommen wir den wohl näher.

Also in Shanghai gibts tatsächlich Fishermens Bars , wo  man mit kleinen Angeln seine Goldfische etc. Angeln kann und nebenbei ein Bierchen Zischen kann..... Aber Das ist echt das Allerletzte!!!

Sorry ,aber das geht garnicht!

LG Aus dem Siegerland


----------



## angler4711 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Wer kommt auf so eine Idee und wo soll das sein?


Ich finde es auch zum :vist nur was für schön Wetterangler.


----------



## feedermeister (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

so helft ihr dirk aber nicht 
wenn ihr nur meckert
wenn ihr keine tipps habt wieso lasst ihrs dann nicht einfach


----------



## mondfisch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

der teich is in der nähe von bremen


----------



## DerAngler93 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Das sind die Schönwetter Angler bloß nicht nass werden.


----------



## angler4711 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

In der nähe von Bremen, kannst mir die Adresse mal per PN schicken?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

@ mondfisch: bist du der betreiber, oder warum weißt du so genau darüber bescheid?
kannst du uns vielleicht auch sagen, wo genau sich die anlage befindet?

@feedermeister: dem dirk bringt das doch wahrscheinlich eh nichts mehr... der thread ist 2 jahre alt und wie man sieht, hat dirk das wahrscheinlch weder beantwortet noch überhaupt gelesen...
also bitte... hier ist kritik nicht ganz angebracht
(nicht böse gemeint, aber ist doch wahr!)

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

uups... sorry mondfisch, wo das ist haste ja jetzt ungefähr gesagt...


----------



## fishcatcher99 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npCoL3cMPe0&feature=related 


Poolparty ! |bigeyes


----------



## Nils1981 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npCoL3cMPe0&feature=related
> 
> 
> Poolparty ! |bigeyes



Wie auch jeder Fisch der rauskommt mal dezent gerissen wird...

no comment #d:c:v


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Passt auf Leute.

Da die Kommunen immer weniger Geld in den Kassen habe, stehen demnächst die ersten größeren Hallenbäder leer bzw werden nicht mehr betrieben.

Was wird anschließend wohl damit gemacht |kopfkrat


----------



## feedermeister (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

@feedermeister: dem dirk bringt das doch wahrscheinlich eh nichts mehr... der thread ist 2 jahre alt und wie man sieht, hat dirk das wahrscheinlch weder beantwortet noch überhaupt gelesen...
also bitte... hier ist kritik nicht ganz angebracht
(nicht böse gemeint, aber ist doch wahr!)

Grüße
Jogibaer[/QUOTE]

uuuuuuuuups sorry 
hab ich gar nich gesehen|uhoh:
tut mir leid


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> @ mondfisch: bist du der betreiber, oder warum weißt du so genau darüber bescheid?
> kannst du uns vielleicht auch sagen, wo genau sich die anlage befindet?
> 
> *Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht!
> ...




Jogi, du hast aber neckische Smileys in deiner Signatur.
Immer wieder lustich anzusehen!#r


----------



## djoerni (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wenn ich paar Milliönchen über hätte würde ich so eine Anlage aufbauen!
> Und ich glaube in weniger als zehn Jahren hätte ich den Preis raus.
> 
> Wenn man das Dingen groß genug bauen würde, dann steht so ne Anlage einem Angelsee in nichts nach!
> ...



ich musste gerade an tropical island im osten denken. was für eine verschwendung in der halle soviel sand aufzuschütten. mit bachläufe etc. wäre das ne geile anlage


----------



## mondfisch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Um gottes willen ich bin nicht der betreiber nur mitglied im AIA (anonyme Indoor Angler). 

war heute dort zum testangeln.

ich möchte eigentlich keine werbung machen aber der teich ist in weseloh. hat auch eine homepage müsst ihr mal googlen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Jörn, genau sowas meine ich!

Auf der einen Seite kann Vati fein fischen und auf der anderen Seite können die Kiddings mit Mutti am Strand liegen...

...auch im Winter und bei sonstigem üblen Siffwetter!


Wollen wir nicht sowas aufmachen.

Laß uns einfach unser Erspartes zusammenlegen.
Ich geb dir meine Kontonummer!:m


*VIVA LA BIODOME



*


----------



## djoerni (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

dann wird das sicherlich der alte schweinestall neben dem angelteich sein, oder?


----------



## djoerni (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jörn, genau sowas meine ich!
> 
> Auf der einen Seite kann Vati fein fischen und auf der anderen Seite können die Kiddings mit Mutti am Strand liegen...
> 
> ...




nimmt dein konto auch rote zahlen an?


----------



## mondfisch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

jupp links neben dem teich is ne mordsgaudi


----------



## djoerni (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

aber in nem alten güllebehälter angeln|uhoh: ich weiss ja nicht...
wat kostet denn der spass?


----------



## Udo561 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Hi,
darf man da auch mit dem Boot auf´s Wasser ?:q
Wenn ja könnte ich mich dazu hinreissen lassen , ansonsten wärs echt nicht mein Ding.
Aber mit dem Boot da mal so ein Hallenbad umpflügen hat schon was :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



djoerni schrieb:


> nimmt dein konto auch rote zahlen an?



Davon hab ich selbst genug!!!


----------



## djoerni (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

na siehste... minus + minus = plus oder nicht


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Da machen wir unser nächstes AB Mefoangeln :vik:
dann gibt es wenigstens keine abgetriebenen Bellyboatangler mehr.


----------



## Udo561 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Und bei einem Wellenbad kommt es der rauhen See schon sehr nahe :vik:
Bellybootangeln für Anfänger 
Gruß Udo


----------



## olaf70 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Als ich hier angefangen hab zu lesen dachte ich, alles was es in Amerika gibt, gibt es irgendwann auch in Deutschland.
Und ein paar Seiten(oder Jahre) später....Bingo!


----------



## wusel345 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Bei Swedenfriends kann man sich schon mal einige Bilder vom Indoorangeln Weseloh anschauen. Was ich da gesehen habe ... so lang kann kein Winter sein, dass ich mich dort hin verirre. Das ist für mich wie Wild im Tierpark schießen. 

Nee, danke!


----------



## Udo561 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Das ist für mich wie Wild im Tierpark schießen.
> Nee, danke!



Ich glaube noch schlimmer 
Ich habe ja schon ne Abneigung gegen jegliche Arten von Angelparks , mir grauts schon immer wenn mich jemand aus der Familie nach geräucherten Forellen fragt.
Die letzten habe ich auch beim Fischhändler gekauft und geräuchert , alle waren begeistert und meinten das man es rausschmeckt das sie so frisch und selbst gefangen waren  :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## wusel345 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Hi Udo,

mich fragt erst niemand weil sie wissen, dass ich kein "Auftragsangler" bin :q. Den letzten "Forellenpuff" habe ich vor ca. 20 Jahren betreten und hatte "sowas von den Kaffee auf". Da wurde mehr gegrölt und gesoffen und nebenbei geangelt. Man könnte auch sagen: Forellenparty. :q Das muss ich nicht haben. Angelparks kenne ich noch nicht, aber sollte ich mal an einem vorbei kommen, schaue ich mal rein und sehe ihn mir an. Aber fürs Angeln ziehe ich unsere Vereinsgewässer vor.

Mal ne Frage an alle: Sind hier auch Kollegen aus dem ASV-Greven? Wenn ja, hebt mal die Hand.  

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Moinsen!

@ Rüdiger,

du als Mann vor Ort kannst mir doch bestimmt Auskunft geben...

Für die Altmühl, dieses wunderschöne geschlängelte Flüßchen, welches man auf der Fahrt Richtung Süden rechter Hand sieht...


...gibt es da Gastkarten?


Sorry für OT!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



djoerni schrieb:


> aber in nem alten güllebehälter angeln|uhoh: ich weiss ja nicht...



Ich will gar nicht wissen das sich da so über die Jahrzehnte 
im Beton fest gesetzt hat und nun langsam aber stetig ausgeschwemmt wird...


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen das sich da so über die Jahrzehnte
> im Beton fest gesetzt hat und nun langsam aber stetig ausgeschwemmt wird...


 
hat den vorteil das zum räuchern oder pfanne kein gewürz mehr rann muss |kopfkrat:v


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen das sich da so über die Jahrzehnte
> im Beton fest gesetzt hat und nun langsam aber stetig ausgeschwemmt wird...




Kai, du angelst doch auch auf Zander in Elbe und Weser, oder???

|kopfkrat

Denk mal genau drüber nach...


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

ich fahr da sonntag hin und guck mir das dilemma mal an. will wer mit?


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Was tut man nicht alles für ne Handvoll Fisch!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



djoerni schrieb:


> ich fahr da sonntag hin und guck mir das dilemma mal an. will wer mit?



Ne, da Angel ich lieber in meiner Gülleweser... |kopfkrat #d


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

zum gucken|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



djoerni schrieb:


> zum gucken|wavey:




Aber nur mit den Augen Jörn!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



djoerni schrieb:


> zum gucken|wavey:



soll ich dir was mitbringen?
http://www.draeger.at/AT/de/product...s/full_face/cds_m2000.jsp?showBackButton=true


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> soll ich dir was mitbringen?
> http://www.draeger.at/AT/de/product...s/full_face/cds_m2000.jsp?showBackButton=true


 

|muahah:|jump:

ich sehe ihn hier schon positv posten ! so nach dem motto schmecken nicht schlechter als ne 70 jahre alte ausgelutschte bauersfrau !!!! bisschen starkes aroma und das fleisch leicht labberig aber noch genießbar !


----------



## wusel345 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Hi MFT-Dirk,

ich bin zwar Altmühltalfan, wohne aber in NRW bei Münster/Warendorf. Ich kann dir auch nur Auskunft über das untere Srück zwischen Meihern und Riedenburg geben. Gastkarten für die Altwässer der Altmühl und dem RMD bekommst u.a. in Meihern beim Gasthof Schmid. Solltest du dort mal einkehren oder eine Karte kaufen, bestell mal schöne Grüße von Rüdiger Dorn. Bin dort seit Jahren bekannt. 

Geile Gegend, tolle Fischwasser, guter Besatz und viel Natur. Auch die Dietfurter Strecke ist klasse, was man so hört. Ich werde diesen Sommer auch wieder dort sein.

Kannst auch mal in dem Trööt unter REGIONAL, PLZ 9, Sammeltread Angelurlaub Bayern. Da steht auch was zu den Preisen.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> soll ich dir was mitbringen?
> http://www.draeger.at/AT/de/product...s/full_face/cds_m2000.jsp?showBackButton=true



brauchste nicht. bleibe draussen stehen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Muuuhuuuhaaahaaaa, geht mal auf die Seite, dann auf Köder und dann guckt mal...


> ....
> Trout beit       4.50 €
> ...Wir haben auch Angelzubehör
> *ZB.  Blei, Harken,Twister bis zu Kompletten Angelzetz.*


 
|schild-g|sagnix


----------



## wusel345 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Was um alles in der Welt ist ein "Angelzetz" ????|kopfkrat:q Bevor ich mir ne komplette Harke an die Schnur binde, fange ich das Laub lieber mit nem Besen. :q


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Trout beit 

was das ? ne neue geheimwaffe |bigeyes ???


----------



## vermesser (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Also mal ehrlich...Forellenpuff is ja schon irgendwie wie Jagen im Zoo...aber das ist ja wohl absolut sinnlos...wer geht da denn hin????


----------



## djoerni (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

laut betreiber ist das eingeschlagen wie ne bombe! ich weiss ja nicht, aber ob ich in nem alten stall sitzen will um forellen zu fangen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



djoerni schrieb:


> laut betreiber ist das eingeschlagen wie ne bombe! ich weiss ja nicht, aber ob ich in nem alten stall sitzen will um forellen zu fangen?|kopfkrat


 

wolltest du doch machen und berichten |kopfkrat#h|bigeyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



mondfisch schrieb:


> Es ist soweit Deutschland hat seinen ersten Indoor Forellenpuff.Die Bilder sprechen für sich.


 


Sicher, dass das ein Forellenpuff ist und keine Indoor-Käranlage???
#c
Obwohl, hab mir von einem Kumpel, der gelernter Ver- und Entsorger ist, sagen lassen, dass in den Schönungsteichen der älteren Anlagen die Aale und Karpfen gar gigantisch abwachsen...

Ich glaub, ich muss mal auf Klo.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Auch für das Heranführen von Kindern ist das schon mal ganz gut, insbesondere wenn die Fischdichte auch einen sicheren Fang erlaubt, das Angeln-zeigen am Naturgewässer kann auch schnell in die Hose gehen wenn nichts beißt. Ich halte das da wie die Katzen mit ihren Kätzchen: Da gibts auch gerne mal ein Mäuschen zum probieren .. :g


 

Det, auch wenn das Zitat schon Asbach ist, muss ich doch mal mit dir schimpfen !!!
Hast du auf diese Art und Weise das Angeln gelernt? - Eben, ich auch nicht. Kinder, die Angeln wollen, wollen das unbedingt, da brauchts kein "Heranführen" in irgendeiner Form. 
Ich glaube, ich hab schon mit 2 Jahren den Blinker gesammelt , da hats keinen blöden Puff zu gebraucht. 
Mir ist deine Idee zu "kindgerecht", kann das Wort schon nicht mehr hören...|bigeyes


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

indoor angeln ??? noch nie gehört, dafür kenne ich outdoors..


----------



## Koghaheiner (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Big carp 112 schrieb:


> *Hallo Angelfreund*
> 
> *Ein Indoorpark wirste hier vergeblich suchen eine halle von der ausmaße und dem tiefenverhältniss für forellen ist soga für ein profiingineur eine sehr große fast unmögliche herausforderun.*
> 
> *Petri Heil.....*




Entschuldige Mal, wenn die Leute bei Sea Life einen Fluss hinkriegen und ein Seewasser Aquarium mit 1,5 Millionen Liter Wasser, die Jungs im Burger Zoo einen Mangrovenfluss hinbekommen, dann sollte ein Indoor Angelteich kein größeres Problem darstellen.

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Path (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

naja ich hoffe sie lassen in der zukunft noch einige Gewässer offen also ohne Dach...


----------



## leif88 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

auf jedenfall ist es keine langzeit angelegenheit und außerdem ist es draußen sowieso viel schöner#h


----------



## Palerado (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Für mich wäre das ja nichts, ABER ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen dass ein Markt dafür vorhanden ist.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

So ein Quatsch gibts doch schon lange in Japan. Da ist ein rundes Zuchtbecken in dem irgendwelche Garnelen schwimmen. Drumherum sitzen dichtgedrängt die Japsen und angeln mit 30er Haken drauf. Das gibts bestimmt auch mit Fischen. 
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, das ist doch genauso bescheuert wie Hundehodensuppe aus China. 
Bevor ich so angeln muss, dann steige ich lieber ins Karussel. Da ist auch seeeeehr viel Natur im Spiel. 

Und ein Teich mit einem Dach drüber, das ist Forellenpuff extrem. 

Ich ziehe da lieber gänzlich jungfräuliche Gewässer vor in denen vielleicht mal ein Bär vor mir gefischt hat.|supergri


----------



## Petri (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

war doch vor jahren mal im gespräch, daß angeln an forellenpuffs nur mit abgelegter prüfung erlaubt sein soll.
wurde ja nix. wenn es so wäre, gäbe es so nen quatsch wie diesen angelkeller bestimmt nicht!

will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie es ist da 3 stunden zu sitzen|bigeyes

naja, wird ja bestimmt schon jeder die erfahrung gemacht haben, daß angler nicht zwangsläufig naturfreunde sind...


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Palerado schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das ja nichts, ABER ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen dass ein Markt dafür vorhanden ist.


 
Vor allen wenn die Angelindustrie dort einsteigt : Spezial - Indoor - Ruten, - Rollen, - Bekleidung usw. , da kann Shimanski und Co doch noch richtig Geld machen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Supersache! Das werde ich am Wochenende gleich mal nutzen.  Erst morgens ein-zwei Stunden Indoorangeln, dann nach Bispingen in die Indoorskihalle, um den Tag auf der Indoorkartbahn entspannt ausklingen zu lassen. Super Sache! Ich fühle mich jetzt schon erholt, wo ich doch gerade entspannt indoor auf dem Sofa liege und Fußball schaue.

Endlich tut sich auch mal Deutschland was. Solche Innovationen müsste es viel mehr geben.

Tiptop!


----------



## damien.11 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LINQzw332YQ


----------



## bobbl (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Das was man in diesem Clip zu sehen bekommt, ist echt abstoßend.
Hoffentlich kommt das bei uns nicht soweit.


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Was ist daran abstoßend ? Andere Länder andere Sitten und im Ballungsraum Tokio gibt es eben kaum Gewässer.


----------



## Gizmo91 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Wie bitte? Das in anderen Ländern der Tiere wie Dreck behandelt werden darf man nicht als "andere Sitte" abtun.

Für mich herrscht dort ein katastrophaler Zustand, was den Umgang mit Tieren betrift.


Ich werde niemals einen Fuß in einen Indoor-Angelpark setzen, 
weil es ganz einfach NICHTS mit Angeln zu tun hat.
Alle Werte die das Angeln vermitteln soll, werden dort mit Füßen getreten.
Einfach ein Witz!!!


----------



## Losthighway (1. April 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

N24 hatte da auch mal ne Reportage zu:
http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_5310368.html


----------



## bobbl (1. April 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Knispel schrieb:


> Was ist daran abstoßend ? Andere Länder andere Sitten und im Ballungsraum Tokio gibt es eben kaum Gewässer.




Ich finde es abstoßend, allein schon der rmen Tiere wegen, die hunderte Male gefangen und wieder reingeschmissen werden.


----------



## welsstipper (5. April 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

ich finde die werbung von dem neuen park nähe stuttgard geil, karpfen bis 86 pfund in einem 2,5 ha kleinen teich, das gränzt schon an tierquälerei. 

also ich denke es wird sehr viele leute dort hinziehen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das meine erfüllung wäre, diese forellen anlagen sind ja oft ganz nett, allerdings auch nicht unbedingt mein revier, hier um die ecke ist eine anlge die ich sehr gut finde, schöner großer teich karpfen, schleien zander, wels etc alles drin (da weser zufluss) alledings auch kein leichtes gewässer, er nimmt irgendwie 2.80 € pro angler und dan halt kilo entgeld, wobei hecht kostenlos ist, hin und wieder zieht es mich da mal hin, eine rute raus auf forelle und eine zum hechtangeln. aber sonst kann ich diesen puffs nicht viel abverlangen, klar für jugendliche , familien mit kindern etc. ist sowas genial, es gibt toiletten etc. 

aber für mich gibt es nichts schöneres als ein we auf karpfen anzusitzen, und ggf. auch nichts zufangen das ist mir egal, hauptsache raus aus dem altag und die ruhe am wasser mit der natur eins zuwerden und einfach mal an nichts denken zumüssen. ist es nicht genau das was dieses hobby ausmacht ???


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



welsstipper schrieb:


> ich finde die werbung von dem neuen park nähe stuttgard geil, karpfen bis 86 pfund in einem 2,5 ha kleinen teich, das gränzt schon an tierquälerei.
> 
> also ich denke es wird sehr viele leute dort hinziehen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das meine erfüllung wäre, diese forellen anlagen
> .................................



Nur für den Fall, dass es jemand noch nicht durchschaut hat.

*Der Indoor Park in Stuttgart ist ein Aprilscherz.* :q:q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187546


----------



## angelpfeife (5. April 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur für den Fall, dass es jemand noch nicht durchschaut hat.
> 
> *Der Indoor Park in Stuttgart ist ein Aprilscherz.* :q:q
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187546


Naja auf den kann man ja auch reinfallen:m. Zumindest wenn man den Text nicht ganz so aufmerksam liest. 
Aber was mich wundert: Über den Megakarpfen im 2.5h Teich regt er sich auf, aber über den Bowfishing-Contest und die lebenden Köfis nicht|bigeyes:q


----------



## Dav!d (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Solch einen "Forellenpuff" gibt es jetzt tatsächlich in Holland:

http://www.oppedrakebaek.nl/over-ons/

Lg, David


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Ich gehe Angeln um in der Natur zu sein. Zu entspannen, geile Fische zu drillen in schöner Kulisse etc.

Indoor-Angelparks sind nur in den USA üblich. Hier in Deutschland brauch die keiner.:q


----------



## Zacharias Zander (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Lächerlicher Schei... !!!


----------



## bream94 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

ich schließe mich zacharias zander an ( dessen namen übrigens eine alliteration ist,sonen schrott lernen wir heutzutage in deutsch :q )
angeln ist und bleibt ein naturerlebnis


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



bream94 schrieb:


> angeln ist und bleibt ein naturerlebnis



Stimmt ja auch für die meisten.

Mein bester Angelkumpel ist nach einer Hüft-OP im Rollstuhl "gelandet". Die Angelleidenschaft ist aber immernoch vorhanden. Warum sollen Behinderte nicht mehr ihrer Leidenschaft fröhnen können. Behindertengerechte Angelstellen sind in der Natur leider sehr sehr rar.


PS. Er war noch nicht dort, ev. wäre das aber mal eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Klein-Sibirien (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Hallochen
JAAAAAAAAAa es gibt diesen Angelpark in Holland. Inder kleinen Stadt Reuver. Aber das war es auch schon. Meine persönliche Meinung ist das ein Hohn, aber der Holländer finden das einfach kuhl. Naja jedem das seine. Ich habe mir trotz einiger Skepzis das Ding mal angeschaut ( ist nur 15min. von unserem Angelpark entfernt). Für mich war das eine Lachnummer. Das ist ein kleines Gewächshaus und da geht ein kleiner Bach durch. L= ca.60m , b= ca. 4m T= ca. 1,2m / Ruten selber mitbringen ist sehr schwierig da es meist mit der länge hapert. Köder bekommt Ihr dort zu Horrorpreisen zu kaufen(bsp. Powerbait 6 € ). Ach ja essen und trinken dürft Ihr dort nur kaufen!!!! Selbst mitgebrachte Stullen oder ne Limo ist streng verboten ! Da der Mensch mich nicht kannte gab er mir breitwillig Auskunft. Die Forellen haben die übliche NL-größe= ca.250g. Der Bach geht übrigens nach draussen weiter..... ca. noch mal 100m. Die Anlage selbst ist sehr gut geflegt und schön sauber und auch ansprechend. Für Gehbehinderte ist die Anlage absolut in Ordnung, wenn .............. da nicht die schweren Türen und Stolperfallen wären. In der Mitte des G.-hauses ist ein kleines Bistro, wo mann dann halt seine Fressalien kaufen MUß ! Preise sprechen wir bitte nicht an. Aus sehr sicherer Quelle ist mir bekannt das er schon Schwirigkeiten hatt das ganze Aufrecht zu halten. Ich denke wenn das ganze so weiter geht.... Quelle : dort wo der Betreiber sein Futter ect. einkauft ! Die Info das der ganze Spass Ihm 1000000 € gekostet hatt, ist mir ein Rätzel mit sieben Siegel. Welche Bank fördert so was ? Schnell hin..... haha. Aber ich will keinen vergraulen, jeder soll sich selber ein Bild davon machen !
Wie geschrieben , meine persönliche Meinung.
Bis dann......
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag.


----------



## Janbr (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



> Indoor-Angelparks sind nur in den USA üblich. Hier in Deutschland brauch die keiner.


 
Achso, wenn die hier so ueblich sind, dann waere ich dir fuer ein paar Infos dankbar, dann schau ich mir die mal an. Google spuckt nur 3 in ganz USA aus, die wiklich indoor sind (also kein Hausboot mit Loch im Boden).

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Dav!d (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Für mich wäre dieser "Angelpark" auch indiskutabel. Trotzdem würde mich dort die Preise und der Besatz interessieren, denn ich werde aus deren HP nicht wirklich schlau. Werden dort nur Portionsforellen besetzt, oder auch kapitale? Habe ein paar Bilder im Netz gefunden wo ein Junge dort einen Wels gefangen hat, oder war das ein Fake?
Da ich aus Viersen komme, werde ich die Tage mal dort vorbeifahren und mir den Zirkus mal anschauen ;-)

Lg, David


----------



## Olle.Ohlsson (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Das ist doch gut, dass es so was gibt. Davon sollte es noch viel mehr geben. Die Forellen-Freier gehen in den Puff, wo sie unter Aufsicht und strengen Regeln sich ein bisschen die Zeit vertreiben können.
Für die echten Angler hat es dann in der freien Natur auch mehr Platz am See. Stellt Euch vor, diese "Angler" würden unbeaufsichtigt am See Fische quälen/Vorfächer abreissen etc. Grauenvoll. 

Nein, es braucht Indoor-Fishing-Anlagen: Die Weicheier fischen im Trockenpuff und die echten Kerle jagen am See. Wenn sich beide Gruppen nicht mehr begegnen, sind alle zufrieden und erst noch ein paar Arbeitsplätze geschaffen. :g


----------



## paule79 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Hi,
....nun habe ich mir mal den Thread ein wenig durchgelesen.
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum auf manchen Wobblern etc. "Tank testet" draufsteht. |kopfkrat

Ich habe mir heut mal den "Angelfluss" den Klein Sibirien beschrieben hat mal angeschaut,da ich an der Grenze Kaffee geholt habe.

Nun ja was soll ich sagen,draussen war alles zugefrohren und im Gewächshausinneren war es recht voll und laut,denn dort befindet sich eine Art Mühle die den Fluss in Bewegung setzt.
Zudem kam noch Karnevalsmusik im Hintergrund.
Es waren ca.15 Leute da die von beiden Seiten des "Flusses" angelten. (bei ca.4m breite schon sehr eng)

Als ich dann gehen wollte wurde ich ,wahrschenlich vom Besitzer, gefragt wie ich es fände.
Als ich ihm sagte,daß mir die Natur fehlte meinte er es wäre natürlich wie die Forellen hier im "Fluß" gehalten werden.

Nun ja die Anlage ist sauber aber für mich ist es nix.

@David (wenns den noch gibt)
ist sind wohl auch Welse drin und zwar einmal der Europäische Wels und einmal der afrikanische Raubwels.
Ich möchte nicht wissen was abgeht wenn so einer mal im Innenbereich anbeist,denn dort gibt es 2 Brücken und da kommt man nicht mit der Angel vorbei.

Ach ja und die Leute die da geangelt haben waren Deutsche.

Am witzigsten fand ich so ein Rutengestell von TFT mit ner Baitcasterrute und Tramarellaruten etc.drin.Das war wohl ein Vollprofi.

Ci@o


----------



## Colophonius (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Auch wenn ich gleich zerrissen werde, ich finde die Idee eines Indoor-Angelparks nicht schlecht.

Warum?
Ich würde gerne auch mal einen Schwarzbarsch fangen, einen afrikanischen Wels und viele andere Exoten, die in unserem Ökosystem nichts verloren haben. In einem Indoor-Park würden diese dann natürlich nicht durch Vögel etc. in andere Gewässer "exportiert" und es wäre nicht problematisch diese Gewässer damit zu besetzen.

Ein Schwimmbad mit Süßwasser zu füllen ist für mich da allerdings keine Alternative. Viel eher könnte man mit Sicherheit ein anspruchsvolles Gewässer daraus bauen, also eine Art Mini-Baggersee mit Dach. Dabei könnte man den Fischen gute Unterstände bieten, auch Seerosen etc. pflanzen.  Somit wäre das Ganze auch keine "Ich stippe im Schwimmbad"-Aktion.

Gerade für Gehbehinderte ist es oft enorm schwierig, überhaupt bei uns angeln zu gehen. Die Plätze, die für diese erreichbar sind, sind durch die Bequemlichkeit der anderen Angler oftmals völlig überlaufen (Parkplatznähe, gut ausgebaut), für die wäre sowas doch ein Angelparadies, wenn es, wie gesagt, anspruchsvoll gebaut ist.

Dazu noch ein glasklares, fischleeres Becken zum Ködertesten und noch einen kleinen, gut besetzten Teich für Kinder.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal vorbei schauen, gerade wenn, wie hier alles zu ist und Eisangeln verboten...


----------



## antonio (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

warum muß man eigentlich alles zu jeder zeit an jedem ort zur verfügung haben.
wo wil man ne grenze ziehen, da kommt dann der nächste und will wer weiß was für tropenfische und und und...
wo soll das enden?

antonio


----------



## Colophonius (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



antonio schrieb:


> warum muß man eigentlich alles zu jeder zeit an jedem ort zur verfügung haben.
> wo wil man ne grenze ziehen, da kommt dann der nächste und will wer weiß was für tropenfische und und und...
> wo soll das enden?
> 
> antonio



Wo das enden soll? Keine Ahnung, da wo es nicht mehr lohnt..


----------



## StyleWarz (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

also die Preise wüsste ich doch mal gerne was sowas kosten soll...allein der ganze Aufwand der da betrieben werden muss...

...


----------



## mirko1988 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Indooranlagen schaden wie Forellenseen das Ansehen der Anglergemeinde.


----------



## StyleWarz (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

:lol: deshalb werdens doch auch net weniger oder?

für mich ist das zwar auch nicht angeln, aber anscheinend gefällt es manchen leuten doch sehr in so nem forellenpuff


----------



## 42er barsch (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

ich denke so eine anlage ist, schon aus rein wirtschaflichen gründen, hier bei uns nicht zu betreiben.
ich meine hallenbäder sind ja auch von den gemeinden oder städten subvensioniert weil ein privates betreiben zu kostenintensiv ist, und ich denke das in unserem bürokratischen land dann die bestimmungen und auflagen für das betreiben so einer anlage noch höher sind wie in einem hallenbad.

gruss


----------



## küchenangler (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

ich hab den tread nur angelesen und mich packt die gänsehaut. sicher mag es einigen leuten gefallen im (forellen)puff und hinterher an der kasse pfundweise bezahlen, aber dann bitte noch indoor und perfekt klimatisiert. bitte lasst eure finger dann von der lebenden kreatur. 
wenn wir die angelei in der öffentlichkeit erledigen wollen, dann bitte weiter auf diesem weg!:r
wer das in der form braucht, dem empfehle ich eher dieses surrogat:

www.spielefuerdich.de/angelspiele.php

dieser link läßt sich nich kopieren - bitte manuell eingeben

das zuppelt zwar nicht so richtig an deiner rute, aber dafür hast du hinterher auch keine fischfinger:q

ich angel nur auf das, was ich hinterher auch gerne esse!
euer küchenangler


----------



## Patrick S. (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Ich kann dieser Sache auch nichts abgewinnen und war auh verwundert als ich einen Bericht darüber las in der aktuellen Angel Woche ohne jetzt mal Werbung hier zu machen...


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Hier gibt es einen Indoorangelbereich:

http://www.angelhof-weseloh.de/


----------



## Lukasbrings (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der AWo ist genau darüber ein Bericht.

In Reuver , Holland ist eine Anlage mit behindertengerechter Innenanlage.

Besetzt mit 300-600 Gramm Forellen und bis max. 3kg Lachsforellen im Sommer auch Welse.

Reuver kenne ich und bin an der Anlage öfters vorbei gefahren , da ch aus Mönschengladbach bin .

Sieht aus wie ein Gewächshaus mit eckigen Pools !

Aber ich denke für Behinderte oder Kinder/Anfänger ist die Sache Top hat aber nichts mehr mit ANGELN zu tun .
Das ist wie Fische greifen in der Turnhalle.


mfg Lukas


----------



## Brikz83 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Jedem Tierchen sein pläsierchen. wer Spaß dran hat in einer beheitzten Halle fernab der Natur zu angeln...bitteschön. Für mich wärs nix.


----------



## Siever (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Aber ich denke für Behinderte oder Kinder/Anfänger ist die Sache Top hat aber nichts mehr mit ANGELN zu tun .
> Das ist wie Fische greifen in der Turnhalle.


Ich habe den Artikel auch gelesen und dachte an diesen Trööt hier. Ganz ehrlich: das Argument mit Behinderten und Kindern (ich weiß; das Argument ist nicht von dir sondern aus der Zeitung) ist völliger Bullshit. Rollis kann man auch super mit an Seen oder Spundwände nehmen und Kinder sollen bloß nicht auch noch lernen, dass man Fische ja auch gemütlich im Warmen fangen kann ohne auch nur den Hauch von Natur wahrzunehmen!!!
Alles Geldmacherei!

Aber warum nicht?! Ideen muss man haben. Ich eröffne jetzt einen Indoor-Jagdpark! Hasen bis 5Kg, Rehe und Wildschweine bis 50Kg und im Sommer wird der Park mit Hirschen besetzt! 5000Kg Hirsch-Sonderbesatz und Nachtjagd auf modernsten Hochsitzen! Gewehre kann man sich vorne nach Kaliberwunsch an der Rezeption leihen (auch Jagdkleidung!). Hirsche dürfen nur mit Betäubungsspritzen beschossen werden. Kurzes Foto und zurück. Der Hochsitz darf nach betreten nicht mehr gewechselt werden und alle Tiere, die bis 17Uhr bei mir abgegeben werden, werden im hauseigenen Schlachtraum küchenfertig zubereitet und vakuumiert. Wenn man ein Reh vorne abgibt, bekommt man ein Stück Rehrücken... .
Sorry, aber alles "Indoor" geht gar nicht|motz:


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Ich finde das so *gruselig*, dass ich nicht mal über den auf der HP stehenden Hinweis, _
"Nur was für Profis! Die Angeln sollten nicht länger als 2,40m sein(Deckenhöhe)"_, 
lachen kann.
#q


----------



## daci7 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich finde das so *gruselig*, dass ich nicht mal über den auf der HP stehenden Hinweis, _
> "Nur was für Profis! Die Angeln sollten nicht länger als 2,40m sein(Deckenhöhe)"_,
> lachen kann.
> #q



Ich finds schon gruselig, wenn die "moppeligen" Jugendlichen vorm Computer sitzen und FIFA 12 Champion sind - vom Fußballspielen an frischer Luft aber soviel Ahnung haben wie ein Fisch vom Radfahren...
Aber so ist das nunmal heutzutage!


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

Vielleicht gabs das ja schon. Aber hier mal ein kleiner Trailer


----------



## HRO1961 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

jawoll, weiter so. die unsägliche durch die angelindustrie geförderte entwicklung in deutschland vorantreiben. die medien sind schon vor langem umgeschwenkt. na ja die werbegelder. die neuste aw brachte ja - neben den eh regelmäßigen berichten über tolle profis mit anspruchsvollen forellen auf dem fangfoto - schon nen unkritischen bericht über einen indoorpuff in nl.
logische weiterentwicklung des forellenpuffs und so. stimmt. da kann ja die ballonseide nicht mehr nass werden.

am meisten freut mich, dass die von mir verachtete gruppe von anglern unter uns, den selbsternannten naturschützern und angelgegnern tonnenweise munition in deren magazine steckt.

und wer sich an zukunftsbildern "toller" freizeitparks ergötzen kann, wird von mir als naturverbundenem angler - sorry - nicht für voll genommen.


gruss von der küste (unüberdacht mit natürlichem besatz)


----------



## PASA (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand von Euch einen Indoor Angelpark*

In Kanada kann man jetzt auch im Winter problemlos seine Fische fangen:

http://www.blogto.com/sports_play/2015/06/indoor_fishing_returns_to_toronto_this_week/


----------

